# Fertile eggs?



## GoodLaura (Dec 9, 2012)

Hey...Is there any way to tell if the tortoise eggs are fertile or not? Besides waiting 65+ days?


----------



## Baoh (Dec 10, 2012)

Candling. Use a white LED penlight.


----------



## Tom (Dec 10, 2012)

Yep. Most of the time changes can be seen within around 10 days. Unless its a species with a diapause...

Don't be frustrated or give up if you don't see what you are looking for. Some of us, me included, are not so good at candling. I often don't see the signs in good eggs, so I just incubate them all anyway.


----------



## murdocjunior (Dec 12, 2012)

Yes exactly be patient and dont give up


----------

